
Why We Should Really Be Concerned About the Visual Identity for Tokyo Olympics - jumbosushi
https://medium.com/@ianlynam/why-we-should-really-be-concerned-about-the-visual-identity-for-the-tokyo-olympics-969830d0e819#.bm95iklbj
======
hackuser
This covers a much broader range than the title indicates: A sophisticated
account of the origins of Modernism, its history in Olympic design, and the
intellectual property rights of designers.

